# customer service Bluesky



## chestnut hill (Sep 22, 2011)

Yesterday I received a delivery of bottles from Blue sky , shipped via UPS who managed to crushed and rip the box, the shipping box was re-taped 
and deliver as nothing happened !! The bottles in the box were damaged and crushed-unable to use!
I emailed bluesky explained what happened with in the hour I received an email taking care of everything the new case of bottles were shipped today 
Outstanding customer service 

Thanks bly sky:thumbsup


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

This is what we like to hear . . .


----------

